# Cheating meal while bulking



## eatthewholeegg (Mar 6, 2011)

So I have been bulking for a couple weeks and it has been pretty clean (other than the ocasional sweet with my pwo shake). I am getting about 2800-3000 cals a day with a break down of 40p 30c 30 good fats i.e. peanut butter almonds, and little fat from lean beef.  

so to the topic of this post. i just got done having an excessive cheat meal dinner and desert, I ate fast food for the first time in over a year which consisted of healthy version tacos and a healthy version burrito around 600 cals no idea of the macros on these since i am not counting calorie but they were lower fat, this meal didnt really bother me it almost felt as i wasn't cheating for my bulk so i decided with the persuasion of some friends to go get a small oreo mint chocolate chip blizzard from dairy queen. about 600 cals all fat and carbs ( sugars) 


The reason I write this is because I am interested to know if this was overdoing it, the rest of my day was pretty clean other than the country potatoes and butter on my toast i had earlier for breakfast with steak and eggs. 

so real question is how should I cheat on sundays my off day, I lift 5 days a week and do light cardio to warm up and cool down, since im on a bulk I dont push my self on the cardio just enough to get the heart pumping. I have searched the forums im just looking for a little one on one type answer. thanks to all replies.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

You should eat whatever you want on a cheat meal. It's called a cheat meal for a reason.


----------



## GMO (Mar 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You should eat whatever you want on a cheat meal. It's called a cheat meal for a reason.



This^^^

It is very simple...don't over think it.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 7, 2011)

how much do you weigh?  Hell I'd be doing a whole cheat day if I could eat clean for 6 days while on a bulk.


----------



## eatthewholeegg (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks.. ya i just over think things way to much. I look in the mirror way to much as well and judge my body to much but that is part of the game i guess lol. 

I am 5"10' weighed 157 last thursday dry, gonna be weighing this thursday again to see if i made any gains. The thing is I am not really worried about the weight that much I am just pissed when i look in the mirror and i look all bloated from the water and food I have to consume while bulking but i am working on understanding that i cannot bulk up and look cut at the same time. I am working on understanding that a bulk is a bulk and when i go to cut next wrestling season then i will hopefully do it right and not lose all the muscle i worked hard to get like i did this past season ( cut 185 to 149 all water weight resulting in massive loss in strength and size) 

thanks again hopefully i get over the mental game pretty soon.


----------

